# Scraper Planes - Which would you rather have, a # 112 or a # 80?



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi LJs.

I can't decide for myself so I thought I'd get your feedback. Would you get more use from a Stanley # 112 or from a Stanley # 80? Or would you use both?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

After i watched the lie nielsen video on them i think i would want the 112


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

well duh, the 112. But I've got by fine with a no. 80 for years.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Kenny, I have never even picked up a 112 but Im sure I would like it. I have owned a couple 80 s and still use them often. they work well for me because Im used to them and have developed a good feel with em. I like the simplicity as well. Where I use them a lot is in situations where a good visual is important like truing an edgeband (hardwood) joined to plywood, like a desk top. I normally pull instead of pushing. I think in practice the 112 might not be as effective for me unless I were flat out scraping large areas that did not have finite transitions. JB


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I like my #112 better than the #80. I even like my #12 better than #80. I don't have much success with my #80. A card scraper works better than my #80. I know I am doing something wrong and I haven't taken the time to play with it more. The #112 has a blade angle setting that I like. Easier to fine tune. (But it's just me)


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I've been leaning toward the 112 for a while now but I'm trying to be frugal…meaning my wife's seen too many packages arriving at our home from Lee Valley. I was going to go the less expensive route and get a # 80 but I'll wait and see what the consensus is here. I've been using card scrapers for a while now and my thumbs are taking a beating! I do get good results but man is that hard work, especially when scraping tops.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Card scrapers serve a different purpose. Owning a no. 80 or
112 won't eliminate use of card scrapers. With scraper planes
you'll find they dull fast too whereas with a card scraper you
can flip the tool four ways and use parts of the edge you
can't use with a scraper plane. You might want to make
or buy a card scraper tensioning handle. Veritas makes one.

I use razor blades too.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've got an #80 and #81. They work ok. I made a scraper plane that works a little better. At xmas time I bought a veritas scraper. That is perfection.


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Don,

The Veritas Scraper Plane is the one that's on my short lis, along with the Twin Screw Tail Vise.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

you'll love the Twin Screw Tail Vise as well.

This series was the decision point for me. I was trying to decide on the Veritas or LN. Particularly this on the toothed blade, but the rest was interesting as well.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I come to this issue from a different perspective. I find it hard to get a scrapper plane to work just right. I find it easier to work with a bare scrapper blade in my hands. When I am holding it just right with the right angle and pressure it feels right. I can't find that right feel with a scrapper plane.

The issue for me is that a scrapper blade (without a plane) gets hot when used properly. There are holders that allow me to retain the feel and minimize the heat, but I still prefer the bare scrapper blade in my hand until it gets too hot. Then I usually take a break unless I am in a hurry. If I am in a hurry, I grab one of these holders.


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Rich, like you I've always used a scraper blade barehanded and suffer from the issues as you do; the blade gets too hot and my thumbs get tired. Those are the major reasons that I'm interested in a scraper plane or even a scraper holder.


----------

